# Are Uber Drivers Faking Vomit In Their Cars To Collect Hundreds Of Dollars?



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*http://gothamist.com/2016/03/02/uber_fake_vomit_scam.php*
*

A frequent user of the ride-share service Uber is swearing off the company after she says her driver accused her of vomiting in his car to stick her with a $200 cleaning fee, and backed it up with faked photos of the alleged barf.

Meredith Mandel, who works as an art director in Manhattan, says she left a late dinner at the restaurant Roman's in Fort Greene early on the morning of February 21st, accompanied by her boyfriend and a friend, and caught an Uber back to their respective apartments in Williamsburg. She said that the trip ended shortly before 1:30 a.m., no muss, no fuss, but that she awoke in the morning to see a $200 cleaning charge tacked onto her $19 fare in her Paypal account, without any explanation.









Gross, but is it real? (Meredith Mandel)
After some back-and-forth with customer service, reps began telling her variations of "the driver let us know that there was a mess on the trip resulting in the need for a car cleaning." One agent said that the driver, a man named Muhammad, recalled her party being drunk. One of the emails also notes that "the cleaning fee goes 100% to your driver," and includes the allegedly staged vomit crime scene.

Upon receiving those, Mandel went into detective mode.

"I was infuriated, because I realized that it actually is a scam," she said. "At first I was trying to actually give them the benefit of a doubt, but I realized [it] because all of the money goes to the drivers."

She determined a few things of note. One: at least one of the three photos appear to show portions of the car in the front seat. She says that she and her fellow passengers were confined to the back. Two: all of the purported puke seems to be confined to easily washed plastic surfaces, mainly floor mats and the plastic of the dashboard and a driver's-side door. Three: there have been other reported instances of alleged Uber vomit scams, including two incidents in Tampa, Florida that got a driver fired, and another in Los Angeles. Four: when she uploaded the photos to a metadata scraping website, no time or date was attached to the photos (we repeated this process with files she provided and got the same results). And of course, she says neither she nor her companions were drunk.

"Dinner literally lasted two and a half hours, and me and one other girl in the car had two really small glasses of wine," she said. "My boyfriend had two beers. This is over two and a half hours, so we were basically sober by the end."
Oh, and that yellowish goop from the photos? Mandel said the glove doesn't fit on that one either.

"The vomit is super yellow, and we ate really dark food, like meat," she said. "It just doesn't line up."

Mandel and her female friend had the pork ragu, while her boyfriend had the pork milanese with dark root vegetables, she said.









What in the... (Meredith Mandel)
Mandel disabled her Paypal account at first, but then realized that for a refund to go through, it would have to be active. When she turned it back on, she said, there was another unexplained $200 charge from Uber pending. She said that an attempt to call Muhammad ended up connecting her to "a random guy named Harris."

After a few more frustrating days, she laid off Uber customer service and filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau. She checked back in with Uber yesterday and in the evening, before Gothamist reached out to Uber, a customer service guy named Jose wrote to say, "I'm sorry to hear about you were charged more than you expected for this trip." He said she would be refunded her $200 within 1-3 days. Jose also pledged to follow up with the driver and "make sure to take appropriate actions."

Mandel said she used Uber "all the time," but has sworn off it since the incident, "which is super unfortunate, but it's because I just don't feel comfortable anymore." She said she has downloaded the NYC Taxi app and Lyft to fill the void. The second $200 charge didn't go through and has since disappeared, she said.

We reached out to Uber's corporate office to see what those "appropriate actions" might be, how widespread the problem is, and how the company's protocol for proving cleanings works. Spokesman Matt Wing sent this statement:

"We want riders and driver to treat each other with consideration and respect which is why riders who create a serious mess in a driver's personal car can be charged a cleaning fee. If a rider is wrongly charged a cleaning fee, we investigate the circumstances and then provide a refund, which is what happened in this case."

Uber's website says that the cleaning fee does indeed go to the driver, and says that the fees are "always" accompanied by an "an updated receipt with an explanation," which Mandel says she didn't receive. A customer service rep named Patrick told her Uber "does not have to warn passengers about a cleaning charge."

An Uber driver we spoke to, who asked to remain anonymous, said that passengers ralphing is a real problem, especially early in the morning, and that he tries to steer clear of fares who he finds falling over as they sit on the curb.

"When I see somebody too drunk, I ask them, 'Are you sure you're okay to ride? You're not going to vomit in the car?'" he explained. "Ten, fifteen minutes later, they puke all over the car."

Such an event can take a driver out of commission for hours as he or she searches for a 24-hour car wash and tries to shampoo out the nastiness, costing lost revenue on top of the cleaning bill. It is theoretically possible to collect money for phantom throw-up, though. The driver explained that Uber first asks for photos and bills the customer an amount its bean-counters deem appropriate. A receipt for the cleaning is only required if a driver asks to be reimbursed in addition to the initial amount. Uber does not reimburse for lost time, he said.

The driver said he hadn't heard of any puke-faking Uber grifters, and that it seems like a lot of trouble to go to.

"I don't see why somebody would go out of their way just too get a hundred, a hundred fifty dollars, when you could make that in two or three hours of working," he said.

Still, he said, it's possible.

"I wouldn't be surprised if some Uber drivers used that as a scam," he said. "We're human beings, and unfortunately, human beings are capable of anything. But all that to collect a hundred, two hundred dollar cleaning fee? That's a new low."

Update 5:40 p.m.:

Taxi and Limousine Commission Deputy Commissioner Allan Fromberg reached out with these words of wisdom:

...when a Dispatch Service Provider such as Uber says "We'll take the appropriate action," the most they can possibly do is suspend or remove them from their platform, leaving them with a valid TLC license, which would allow them to simply move on to another For-Hire base. It's for this reason we passed rules last year that require these services, and actually all For-Hire bases throughout the city, to affirmatively notify their customers that the appropriate place for complaints (or compliments, for that matter!) is 311/311 Online. Only the TLC has the authority to suspend or revoke a taxi or For-Hire Vehicle (livery, black car or limo) driver! While it's perfectly fine to report problems directly to the service provider, we want to ensure that cases of egregious behavior - or simply inappropriate behavior -- are handled truly appropriately! Thanks!

*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

arto71 said:


> *http://gothamist.com/2016/03/02/uber_fake_vomit_scam.php
> 
> A frequent user of the ride-share service Uber is swearing off the company after she says her driver accused her of vomiting in his car to stick her with a $200 cleaning fee, and backed it up with faked photos of the alleged barf.
> 
> ...


It is possible for someone ( a driver ) to fake.
It would be such a low act.
But it is possible.
I had two drunk pukers
One outside the car all over the rear left quarter panel.
Another inside.
I charged neither one a penny.
It was a hassle.
Both cases lost money for me during busy times.
I cleaned both up myself,right away.
Cost $20.00 and smelled bad.
Cost me lost wages waiting to dry.
Things happen.
Few people want to be sick.
The one who threw up outside got a 5(it was his friends account)
The one who threw up inside the car got a 3.
It would be really low of someone to falsely charge someone.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Not completely trusting of passengers. They lie thought their teeth and does seem a little strange a driver is going to that trouble firstly über can track were you went to clean the car if you took a ping following the alleged incident. There was more than one passenger in the car there's always going to be witnesses. Gut feeling is the driver is telling the truth but of course the girl wouldn't lie about anything like this and he's some creepy driver and she's got more friends than he has so .....,


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Seeing how low drivers get in this forum, I wouldn't put it past a driver to do this. I love the quote in the article from the anonymous Uber driver who says he can earn that much in "two or three hours."

The augments by pax regarding the color and how easy it seems to clean are compelling. 

Interestingly, we KNOW drivers do this because in one instance, the driver used a stock photo off the Internet.


----------



## BillyGoat (Feb 9, 2016)

So what I got out of this is that whether this was a scam or not it is a symptom of how Uber mistreats their drivers.
Below minimum wage fares attract cheapskate riders who have little scruples with lying to avoid paying the $200 cleanup charge, and conversely, it tempts less-than-scrupulous drivers to look for ways to game the system.
Everyone loses.
Uber is completely at fault for the sad state of affairs here.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Even more reason to get a dashcam.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

arto71 said:


> "I don't see why somebody would go out of their way just too get a hundred, a hundred fifty dollars, when you could make that in two or three hours of working," he said.


He says he's _*making* _$50/hour driving for Uber??? Clearly, I'm doing something wrong.

Regardless, anybody ever pukes in my car gets one star (only because I can't give zero) and I'm submitting it to Uber for reimbursement. Let the morons ride in a smelly, POS taxicab where they belong.


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

First I will say that scamming to get the clean up fee - totally wrong. If it was a scam, driver should be deactivated. If there really was a puker, driver should be compensated. 

However - I became an expert at faking puke in middle school. It got me many free days at home by myself. Skyline chili works perfectly. If you're gonna fake it, at least do it right!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeap, Ubers low rates have made some riders devious


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimS said:


> Seeing how low drivers get in this forum, I wouldn't put it past a driver to do this. I love the quote in the article from the anonymous Uber driver who says he can earn that much in "two or three hours."
> 
> The augments by pax regarding the color and how easy it seems to clean are compelling.
> 
> Interestingly, we KNOW drivers do this because in one instance, the driver used a stock photo off the Internet.


Excessive secretions from gall bladder are this color.
Alchohol and fatty pork may have aggravated the riders gall bladder . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Also, black out drunks may well awaken the next day with absolutely no recollection.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Brilliant scam.
I recommend Chunky brand split pea with ham soup.


----------



## nowiwannabeyourdog (Nov 15, 2015)

It's common knowledge that pax will make up completely false stories 
And make completely false complaints against drivers 
Because uber gives them free ride credits


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

JimS said:


> Even more reason to get a dashcam.


Yep! i actually have a Rexing V1 from Amazon. $100.00 I got to record trail rides. I just received the GPS logger for the thing and it works awesome and records audio. No one pukes silently or gracefully! Check out some of my footage with the unit and GPS logger. Its been a great tool so far and I feel better protected against potential fraud and accidents that the rider may try to fault me for. Check out my footage with the unit and GPS logger.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

No. It was a $17 trip adjusted to $217.

smh...


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Why fake vomit? just look at your pay statements and you gonna hurl for real.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I charged neither one a penny.
> It was a hassle.
> Both cases lost money for me during busy times.
> I cleaned both up myself,right away.
> ...


Wait so two people puked in or on your car and you didn't submit a cleaning fee?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Why would someone want to driver Uber in a car that didn't have easily cleaned vinyl seats, particularly if someone is using the vehicle as their daily driver?

You got to refuse people who are too drunk to ride, and drive a car with more appropriate amenities for the purpose.


As far as false cleaning charges, that goes with the territory. If a passenger willing gives his credit card information to Uber, and the driver knows it, some people are just unscrupulous and will take advantage. Its the risk the passenger elected to take


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Campbells cream soup. Never with multiple pax though, that's just asking for it.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> Yep! i actually have a Rexing V1 from Amazon. $100.00 I got to record trail rides. I just received the GPS logger for the thing and it works awesome and records audio. No one pukes silently or gracefully! Check out some of my footage with the unit and GPS logger. Its been a great tool so far and I feel better protected against potential fraud and accidents that the rider may try to fault me for. Check out my footage with the unit and GPS logger.


Really cool (and cool car, dude!).
But I do feel gipped! I thought I was going to see puke all over something!


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Some drunks would not remember puking... She's probably one of those women who drank too much, pukes and SWEARS would not DRINK ever again... SMH... Get a dual channel dash cam folks! It'll save you the hassle in the future if anything would happen...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *http://gothamist.com/2016/03/02/uber_fake_vomit_scam.php
> 
> A frequent user of the ride-share service Uber is swearing off the company after she says her driver accused her of vomiting in his car to stick her with a $200 cleaning fee, and backed it up with faked photos of the alleged barf.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/arto71: Bostonian Bison Thanks
You for this Multi-
Hyperlinked Exravaganza of More-than-
Passing-Curiousity to ANYONE whose
"Interest" is piqued by the Scurrilous
Slander of "Puke Faking Uber Grifters".
BTW: Kudos for Full PrintOut and
Appropriate Bolding.

This Bison WOULD like to point out [to
Emperor @$$hat and Toady #Evil Emil]
that when you PURPOSEFULLY DEGRADE
[Adjudicated] Employees with a combina-
tion of Avarice, Deceit, Hubris and Glee-
fully Open Schadefreude & Train Brainwash-
ed "Minions" Techniques for Dehumaniz-
ing OVER a Million Drivers Worldwide,
then the "PUSHBACK" CAN & DOES get
Wicked UGLY !

Although you[E.A.& #E.E.] DESERVE to be 
Recipient of the Ancient ULTRAviolent Pun-
ishment of being Sewn into a Burlap Bag with
a Viper, Wild Dog and Chimpanzee THEN 
thrown into a Body of Water, I'll be satis-
fied when the ISIS-declared Contract on you
comes to its Fatal Completion.

Mentoring Bison: Keeping. It. 100%. REAL!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Imchasinyou said:


> Yep! i actually have a Rexing V1 from Amazon. $100.00 I got to record trail rides. I just received the GPS logger for the thing and it works awesome and records audio. No one pukes silently or gracefully! Check out some of my footage with the unit and GPS logger. Its been a great tool so far and I feel better protected against potential fraud and accidents that the rider may try to fault me for. Check out my footage with the unit and GPS logger.


POST #:14/Imchasinyou: "Ahoy!" & Wel-
come to UP.Net/Forums
from Partly Cloudy and 76°F at Sunset
Marco Island on Florida's WildSSW Coast.

YESSIR ! The WideAngle recording
is good & the Route Tracking with Speed
and GPS Coordinates would TOTALLY de-
flate a Spurious "Inefficient Route" claim.
I AM boggled though, as to WHY there is 
ZERO AUDIO volume ? Also, I wonder if
the Low Mounting point would provide
ANY DECENT footage of BackSeat Shena-
nigans ? If "Flipped" from its LowMount
position, the Seatbacks WOULD sustan-
tially block the View.

For Complete Assurance a 2nd Rear-Fac-
ing Unit SEEMS to be necessary. Without
THAT Capability, the TacoBell-Rider-from-
Hell Story would've been Purely Hearsay.

Mentoring Bison: In the Drivers' Corner !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DatShoGuy said:


> First I will say that scamming to get the clean up fee - totally wrong. If it was a scam, driver should be deactivated. If there really was a puker, driver should be compensated.
> 
> However - I became an expert at faking puke in middle school. It got me many free days at home by myself. Skyline chili works perfectly. If you're gonna fake it, at least do it right!


POST # 8/DatShoGuy: Please modify
your Post to
EXCLUDE your Spellbinding Memories
of Middle School Years misspent.

You're ONLY Providing Ammunition to
Entitled PAX that are of "QuickCRETE"
Mindedness in their "Blame Drivers 1st"
Dogma.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> Yep! i actually have a Rexing V1 from Amazon. $100.00 I got to record trail rides. I just received the GPS logger for the thing and it works awesome and records audio. No one pukes silently or gracefully! Check out some of my footage with the unit and GPS logger. Its been a great tool so far and I feel better protected against potential fraud and accidents that the rider may try to fault me for. Check out my footage with the unit and GPS logger.


Dash cams are great for proof, clearly.

So, no dual camera ? Or does yours do that as well ? Am curious what you've got.

(I have a cheap $45 one but am thinking of upgrading)


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

It does happen. Personally, I've handled cases where they took a picture from Google or used the exact same picture from a previous cleaning fee to falsely claim one. There was one infamous one where they just smeared yogurt all over. Cherry vanilla. You know they did a bad job when the CSRs can identify the exact flavor. lol


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

drivers are seeking out ways to make some money. i remember before these cheap rates i was happy to turn in lost items but now lost items are a way to make some money. i guess drivers are following ubers lead on corruptness. if it works for uber it works for us.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Brilliant scam.
> I recommend Chunky brand split pea with ham soup.


^^^
I've always had a penchant for creamed corn. 
Libby's.


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

funny when i heard the story on the news i thought to myself so uber drivers are starting to cheat riders just like the company cheats its drivers. you get what you receive. 

now, i aint a good liar. but he tried at least lol..


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Pick the chunks out and eat 'em.

I am gonna start a ride share called Guuber. Everyone drives busted minivans with easy to clean interior furnishings. Every ride has a base cleaning fee, which is incremental based on how many bodily fluids and other nasty stuff you leave in the car.


Furthermore, we rip off our drivers with high rate high pressure & steam cleaner leasing programs.

Our slogan will be "You wanna party and go apesh|t crazy, but leave the sh|t in the car? Go go with Guuber!"

Any investors? I need capital ASAP. I am offering 6.32 % preferred stocks (non voting mind you).


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

ResIpsaUber said:


> Really cool (and cool car, dude!).
> But I do feel gipped! I thought I was going to see puke all over something!


Sorry, but I didnt say anything that would indicate some one puking in my Jeep. Thats gonna be a sad day for that person if that actually happens. Thanks for the compliment on my Jeep. Its a work in progress and my baby.


----------



## DRiver II (May 24, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> Sorry, but I didnt say anything that would indicate some one puking in my Jeep. Thats gonna be a sad day for that person if that actually happens. Thanks for the compliment on my Jeep. Its a work in progress and my baby.


yea, nice vehicle...

but, what is your gas mileage? low mpg vehicles obviously aren't the best to maximize profit. I should know, my twin turbo six cylinder only gets about 18-20 mpg in the city.

are you getting XL or select rates? my pax do appreciate being picked up in a 'nicer' vehicle, but it really isn't the ideal rideshare car, especially in a market with only X rates.


----------



## Barbj379 (Jan 13, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why would someone want to driver Uber in a car that didn't have easily cleaned vinyl seats, particularly if someone is using the vehicle as their daily driver?
> 
> You got to refuse people who are too drunk to ride, and drive a car with more appropriate amenities for the purpose.
> 
> As far as false cleaning charges, that goes with the territory. If a passenger willing gives his credit card information to Uber, and the driver knows it, some people are just unscrupulous and will take advantage. Its the risk the passenger elected to take


Seems like a viable scam; however, would be best to target people who were actually drunk. Anyone of us knows when someone is drunk or not, even in the backseat.



Imchasinyou said:


> Sorry, but I didnt say anything that would indicate some one puking in my Jeep. Thats gonna be a sad day for that person if that actually happens. Thanks for the compliment on my Jeep. Its a work in progress and my baby.


What part of the world is this?


----------



## urge2surge (Feb 4, 2016)

what's this BS ..."*"I don't see why somebody would go out of their way just too get a hundred, a hundred fifty dollars, when you could make that in two or three hours of working," he said.*


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

urge2surge said:


> what's this BS ..."*"I don't see why somebody would go out of their way just too get a hundred, a hundred fifty dollars, when you could make that in two or three hours of working," he said.*





RichR said:


> He says he's _*making* _$50/hour driving for Uber??? Clearly, I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Regardless, anybody ever pukes in my car gets one star (only because I can't give zero) and I'm submitting it to Uber for reimbursement. Let the morons ride in a smelly, POS taxicab where they belong.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

RichR said:


> He says he's _*making* _$50/hour driving for Uber??? Clearly, I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Regardless, anybody ever pukes in my car gets one star (only because I can't give zero) and I'm submitting it to Uber for reimbursement. Let the morons ride in a smelly, POS taxicab where they belong.


Yeah I caught that too.

"The driver said he hadn't heard of any puke-faking Uber grifters, and that it seems like a lot of trouble to go to.

"I don't see why somebody would go out of their way just too get a hundred, a hundred fifty dollars, when you could make that in two or three hours of working," he said."

Goddamn liar I bet he tells pax he makes $90,000 a year driving uberX


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Obviously not real puke, you can tell by the splash factor, it's more of like someone poured soup instead of projectile vomiting. 

F- to the driver for effort.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Obviously not real puke, you can tell by the splash factor, it's more of like someone poured soup instead of projectile vomiting.


He probably added a few of these to the photo - http://www.spencersonline.com/product/oops-vomit/59726.uts?Extid=sf_froogle


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

DRiver II said:


> yea, nice vehicle...
> 
> but, what is your gas mileage? low mpg vehicles obviously aren't the best to maximize profit. I should know, my twin turbo six cylinder only gets about 18-20 mpg in the city.
> 
> are you getting XL or select rates? my pax do appreciate being picked up in a 'nicer' vehicle, but it really isn't the ideal rideshare car, especially in a market with only X rates.


I'd kill for that kind of mpg. I average 13.5. Most of my trips are 1-2 miles so at least that part isn't so bad. I usually don't have to go too far to pick one up and almost always pick one up on my way back. I did well on tips tonight


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Barbj379 said:


> Seems like a viable scam; however, would be best to target people who were actually drunk. Anyone of us knows when someone is drunk or not, even in the backseat.
> 
> What part of the world is this?


I'm in Columbus Ohio.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> He probably added a few of these to the photo - http://www.spencersonline.com/product/oops-vomit/59726.uts?Extid=sf_froogle


Lol or driver actually threw up himself after seeing the payout for the trip.


----------



## Holla (Feb 26, 2016)

With the rates being low folks could think of anything. But if the driver did stage this. It's more of an headache ,than a profitable scam if anything else. This is going to lead to more red tape for us drivers to actually get reimbursement for car damages.. 

I always believed that there should be an automatic surge during the overnight hours (greater than 1.8) .. After 1am you check your inventory on your plastic shopping bag stash. And , hopefully you do not use any


----------



## Uberchile (Oct 20, 2015)

uber strike said:


> drivers are seeking out ways to make some money. i remember before these cheap rates i was happy to turn in lost items but now lost items are a way to make some money. i guess drivers are following ubers lead on corruptness. if it works for uber it works for us.


Funny when I was informed I would not be compensated for lost objects. I would always returned to the police station 1/4 from my home. I would inform Uber of what was lost (pic) and go about my life. Granted the police station is a ways out of the city and a ***** to get to. But at least it's safe...for 30 days.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

BillyGoat said:


> So what I got out of this is that whether this was a scam or not it is a symptom of how Uber mistreats their drivers.
> Below minimum wage fares attract cheapskate riders who have little scruples with lying to avoid paying the $200 cleanup charge, and conversely, it tempts less-than-scrupulous drivers to look for ways to game the system.
> Everyone loses.
> Uber is completely at fault for the sad state of affairs here.


Sadly, Uber is set up such that the only drivers who make any money at all are the ones who are figuring out how and where to game the system.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Holla said:


> I always believed that there should be an automatic surge during the overnight hours (greater than 1.8)


Then, when the pax realizes Uber has an auto-surge at bar-closing time, the pax will get the idea they're entitled to puke in your car.


----------



## DRiver II (May 24, 2015)

Imchasinyou said:


> I'd kill for that kind of mpg. I average 13.5. Most of my trips are 1-2 miles so at least that part isn't so bad. I usually don't have to go too far to pick one up and almost always pick one up on my way back. I did well on tips tonight


cool.
I think pax are more willing to tip being picked up in a nice car/truck like yours.
one thing I love is reading the rating comments and having so many people saying how nice my ride is


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

DRiver II said:


> cool.
> I think pax are more willing to tip being picked up in a nice car/truck like yours.
> one thing I love is reading the rating comments and having so many people saying how nice my ride is


Ive gotten one review. . . . . Sad I know but Ive only done 31 trips since last wednesday. Columbus is slow and when i look at the riders app, there will be 8-10 drivers in the same areas. for you at the airport, I hope you sit door to door so at least you can share snacks and drinks. . . .

My one and only comment.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

cannonball7 said:


> Pick the chunks out and eat 'em.
> 
> I am gonna start a ride share called Guuber. Everyone drives busted minivans with easy to clean interior furnishings. Every ride has a base cleaning fee, which is incremental based on how many bodily fluids and other nasty stuff you leave in the car.
> 
> ...


POST # 30/cannonball7: Well.....I'm 
CERTAIN that I
WON'T be the 1st to say, "Welcome to
my Ignore List!"


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

JimS said:


> Even more reason to get a dashcam.


DashCam solves the complete problem. And that is why I spent a bit more on my camera to get GPS tracking.
If this were to happen to me, I would make sure I mention the accts name. 2nd, when submitting my video, my video will actually show the pax doing their thing with a google map showing the location, whether we were stationary or moving. Its just irrefutable proof.
Folks get yourself a descent dashcam with GPS. Money well spent.

Note: I recommend the ThinkWare X500 WITH Rear Camera.(can be bought without the rear camera)
Sams Club price was $199.99 in MD. Here is a good review showing features. Here is good video showing Video Day and Night

Also, some cameras require a GPS Logger in order to get and save the GPS tracking. This camera has everything you need built in for that.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Also, black out drunks may well awaken the next day with absolutely no recollection.


That's my story and I'm sticking to it.. cha ching


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Lol or driver actually threw up himself after seeing the payout for the trip.


The smell of some of these pax makes me want to hurl.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

DriverX said:


> The smell of some of these pax makes me want to hurl.


The lower the rates go the less the pax shower.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why would someone want to driver Uber in a car that didn't have easily cleaned vinyl seats, particularly if someone is using the vehicle as their daily driver?
> 
> You got to refuse people who are too drunk to ride, and drive a car with more appropriate amenities for the purpose.
> 
> As far as false cleaning charges, that goes with the territory. If a passenger willing gives his credit card information to Uber, and the driver knows it, some people are just unscrupulous and will take advantage. Its the risk the passenger elected to take


Yup....just like anything else doing with stored CC info, someone will figure a way to scam the holder out of money. Sorta like how Uber drivers have figured out how to artificially cause surge rates to kick in.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

Wyreless said:


> DashCam solves the complete problem. And that is why I spent a bit more on my camera to get GPS tracking.
> If this were to happen to me, I would make sure I mention the accts name. 2nd, when submitting my video, my video will actually show the pax doing their thing with a google map showing the location, whether we were stationary or moving. Its just irrefutable proof.
> Folks get yourself a descent dashcam with GPS. Money well spent.
> 
> ...


I used the Rexing V1, which I might have mentioned in this thread as well as others but I dont have a rear facing cam. I paid 100 for the cam and 40 for the GPS logger and can add a camera which would be the equivilent of a rear back up cam and place it inside the vehicle. One single unit would be kind of nice.


----------



## Imchasinyou (Mar 4, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Dash cams are great for proof, clearly.
> 
> So, no dual camera ? Or does yours do that as well ? Am curious what you've got.
> 
> (I have a cheap $45 one but am thinking of upgrading)


I have the option to add in a second camera and place it any where I want to get the best view. Mine is the Rexing V1 I got from Amazon. Once I started with Uber and decided I liked doing it, i got the GPS logger add on. Im kind of thinking I might want to get a rear facing camera but then again, if you have ever heard some one hurling, you know that sound is unmistakable and to me seems to provide proof if needed. The dash cam has a time stamp on it as well so it will also be unmistakable that I was in fact on that particular call.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 30/cannonball7: Well.....I'm
> CERTAIN that I
> WON'T be the 1st to say, "Welcome to
> my Ignore List!"


*Yes.*
The weird member who speaks like Yoda yet has no wisdom to impart, nor makes any sense put me on his ignore list.

And no, this is the first time to my knowledge that I have ever been put on an ignore list.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DRiver II said:


> yea, nice vehicle...
> 
> but, what is your gas mileage? low mpg vehicles obviously aren't the best to maximize profit. I should know, my twin turbo six cylinder only gets about 18-20 mpg in the city.
> 
> are you getting XL or select rates? my pax do appreciate being picked up in a 'nicer' vehicle, but it really isn't the ideal rideshare car, especially in a market with only X rates.


POST # 32/DRiver II: WOW. Nine months
a Member and
STILL managing to NOTNOTICE th'Answer
to Your Question plain-as-day PLASTERED
BELOW Imchasinyou 's Avatar.

Mentoring Bison: Tidal Effect ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Barbj379 said:


> Seems like a viable scam; however, would be best to target people who were actually drunk. Anyone of us knows when someone is drunk or not, even in the backseat.
> 
> What part of the world is this?


POST#33/Barbj379 : WOW#2 ! I see
that your VAPID IN-
ATTENTION is Proudly on Display, here.
Your RESTRICTED WORLDVIEW apparently
excludes anything West of the TriStateArea. 
Are the Amish from Mars? Maybe from the
Colony established near Columbus, O. ?

I will be SURE TO avoid your mindlessness 
on Twitter, as well as Ignore Listing you
here, on UPNF.

Mentoring Bison: GoodDAY, Ms./Mrs./Mz.!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Wyreless said:


> DashCam solves the complete problem. And that is why I spent a bit more on my camera to get GPS tracking.
> If this were to happen to me, I would make sure I mention the accts name. 2nd, when submitting my video, my video will actually show the pax doing their thing with a google map showing the location, whether we were stationary or moving. Its just irrefutable proof.
> Folks get yourself a descent dashcam with GPS. Money well spent.
> 
> ...


POST #:50/Wyreless: OUTSTANDING
JOB on this Infor-
mational Post ! Nothing like Hyperlinks
in blue to "Make Your Point". Although,
to date, I have SOLELY recommended
"Well-Known" ReviTULize for Consulta-
tions on the Topic of Dashcams, maybe he'll
be willing to Share the Limelight with You.

Additionally, Kudos for the Impetus behind
the Montgomery County SubForum. Your
Signature Line SHOULD prompt additional
Member Participation.

Bison Admires. Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Holla said:


> With the rates being low folks could think of anything. But if the driver did stage this. It's more of an headache ,than a profitable scam if anything else. This is going to lead to more red tape for us drivers to actually get reimbursement for car damages..
> 
> I always believed that there should be an automatic surge during the overnight hours (greater than 1.8) .. After 1am you check your inventory on your plastic shopping bag stash. And , hopefully you do not use any


POST # 43/Holla : "Ahoy!" & Welcome to
the UP.Net/Forums from
100% Sunshine, 78°F @Sunset in Marco Is-
land, on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Although your CAVEAT regarding the
NAUSEOUS hours of TheNight is Well-
Taken, I would Strongly Advise AGAINST
reliance on the Flimsy Product that Wal-
Greens/Mart etc. provide and, instead, 
ENSURE that your Most Profitable Shift
ISN'T prematurely ended by the Spewing
of Biohazardous Stew by combining the
Protection of USA Made, Laser-Measured-
for-Exact-Fit, WeatherTech "FloorLiners"
AND the InterWebularily-Available Barf-
Bags that turn up to 1GAL. of "RALPH!"
into an Odorless Gel. SWEET...sorta.

Mentoring Bison: TicTac, anyone ?


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:50/Wyreless: OUTSTANDING
> JOB on this Infor-
> mational Post ! Nothing like Hyperlinks
> in blue to "Make Your Point". Although,
> ...


Thanks so very much for the positive comments. It is greatly appreciated. And please, just because you are in Marcos Island, Fla you are always welcome over at Montgomery County, Maryland to join and feedback. Again, Thanks, it means allot when your efforts get recognized by your peers.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

arto71 said:


> *http://gothamist.com/2016/03/02/uber_fake_vomit_scam.php
> 
> A frequent user of the ride-share service Uber is swearing off the company after she says her driver accused her of vomiting in his car to stick her with a $200 cleaning fee, and backed it up with faked photos of the alleged barf.
> 
> ...


This is a made up story or the work of an Uber's employee doing photo shop to make it more believable. I don't believe this one. 
Uber sucks and it is an illegal business. Don't fall for this one. This is Uber's work.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BillyGoat said:


> So what I got out of this is that whether this was a scam or not it is a symptom of how Uber mistreats their drivers.
> Below minimum wage fares attract cheapskate riders who have little scruples with lying to avoid paying the $200 cleanup charge, and conversely, it tempts less-than-scrupulous drivers to look for ways to game the system.
> Everyone loses.
> Uber is completely at fault for the sad state of affairs here.


POST#5/billy Goat: Athough I MAY have noted this 
earlier, YOU have clearly Achieved Enlighten-
ment. As such, now you can apply for that 
Sweet Gig as PartTime Bodhisattva !

Bison Admires. Bison Inspires !


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Bodhisattva


Steely Dan!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> This is a made up story or the work of an Uber's employee doing photo shop to make it more believable. I don't believe this one.
> Uber sucks and it is an illegal business. Don't fall for this one. This is Uber's work.


POST # 63/Ca$h4: If such Perfidiousness
is to be EXPOSED by
a UPNF Operative, I trust that "Cullen
Bohannon Avatar" will be on-the-case.
Meanwhile, the Widely Held Distrust for
AntiPersonnel LLC can be encapsulated
in the Following Mnemonic Device:

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆ ☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubri$+Schadenfreude


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RichR said:


> Steely Dan!


POST # 65/RichR: Easily found Factoid:
It was S.D.'s Opening
Song for their 1st U.K. Tour in 1974.

Apologies to arto71 for veering
"Off-Topic".


----------

